# slow day on this net today  and yesterday



## jerry old (Nov 28, 2019)

Good-people have families, other important things nice going folks-enjoy


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

Yes but we Non Americans are still here.._ not_ celebrating Thanksgiving...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

Hello to all of you, today.  I'm glad to see someone here.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 28, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Yes but we Non Americans are still here.._ not_ celebrating Thanksgiving...



Yes, but you could be.  Your comment got me to thinking, Holly.  The US doesn't have some exclusive right to setting aside a special day set for giving thanks for all of the good things we have.  Celebrated with friends and family . . . and a bounteous meal.  Start your own tradition.  If the fourth Thursday in November doesn't suit, pick a different day.  Who knows, maybe it would catch on!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 28, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Yes but we Non Americans are still here.._ not_ celebrating Thanksgiving...



Thanksgiving's most famous 1621 roots are English  ...the participants happened to be on the North American continent, but it would be UK citizens celebrating harvest for another 162 years.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 28, 2019)

You would love it, roasted turkey, corn bread stuffing with sausage, mashed potatoes, lots of gravy, cranberry sauce, sweet potatoes with cinnamon and maple syrup, green bean casserole with crispy onion on top, apple pie for dessert or pumpkin pie, with ice cream! Try it you’ll love it!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> You would love it, roasted turkey, corn bread stuffing with sausage, mashed potatoes, lots of gravy, cranberry sauce, sweet potatoes with cinnamon and maple syrup, green bean casserole with crispy onion on top, apple pie for dessert or pumpkin pie, with ice cream! Try it you’ll love it!


Aside from the Maple syrup and Pumpkin pie which I really dislike..I have  a variation of  all of those things ( Roast dinner) most sundays... and definitely at Christmas


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 29, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> You would love it, roasted turkey, corn bread stuffing with sausage, mashed potatoes, lots of gravy, cranberry sauce, sweet potatoes with cinnamon and maple syrup, green bean casserole with crispy onion on top, apple pie for dessert or pumpkin pie, with ice cream! Try it you’ll love it!


----------



## Liberty (Nov 29, 2019)

Ken, was that from your house?!  We had a great time yesterday.  Always glad to have a kid in the house, too...it kind of makes Thanksgiving and Christmas a bit more special!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Ken, was that from your house?


Yes, that is my wife, yesterday..Speaking of kids in the house, we had 35!!!
.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 29, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes, that is my wife, yesterday..Speaking of kids in the house, we had 35!!!
> .
> 
> View attachment 82979
> View attachment 82980


Wow...looks like a great "clan". How do you feed them all... buffet style - better have a big table for that or a gigantic wrap a round kitchen.  We've done that sometimes - started the serving line at one side and had the folks circle around to the big center island.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Wow...looks like a great "clan". How do you feed them all... buffet style - better have a big table for that or a gigantic wrap a round kitchen.  We've done that sometimes - started the serving line at one side and had the folks circle around to the big center island.



.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 29, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 82984
> .
> View attachment 82985


How did you guys keep the food warm?  We used the electric heating trays.  Looks like you set up a buffet along the wall counter, huh. And had separate eating stations.  Grab up all the chairs you can find, ha ha.  Looks like a fun time.  Hopefully your lovely bride had a lot of family that brought in their fav dishes.  How many turkeys and how big were they?


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 29, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 82984
> .
> View attachment 82985


Gorgeous family and gorgeous food, wonderful!!!


----------



## Catlady (Nov 29, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes, that is my wife, yesterday..Speaking of kids in the house, we had 35!!!
> .
> 
> View attachment 82979
> View attachment 82980


Typical Texans.  You guys always do things larger than life.   They all look happy.  Any brawls or murders happened?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> *How did you guys keep the food warm?*  We used the electric heating trays.  Looks like you set up a buffet along the wall counter, huh. And had separate eating stations.  Grab up all the chairs you can find, ha ha.  Looks like a fun time.  *Hopefully your lovely bride had a lot of family that brought in their fav dishes.  How many turkeys and how big were they?*


They are all told to be there by 12 noon sharp!! Yes, this event was planned a Month ahead of time and all were told to respond with a dish to pass..We had a 23lb turkey and a turkey breast..Not much was left!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 29, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> You would love it, roasted turkey, corn bread stuffing with sausage, mashed potatoes, lots of gravy, cranberry sauce, sweet potatoes with cinnamon and maple syrup, green bean casserole with crispy onion on top, apple pie for dessert or pumpkin pie, with ice cream! Try it you’ll love it!


So, as is so often the case, it's just an excuse to stuff yourself? I wonder how many Americans can remember the origins of the tradition?


----------



## Liberty (Nov 29, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> They are all told to be there by 12 noon sharp!! Yes, this event was planned a Month ahead of time and all were told to respond with a dish to pass..We had a 23lb turkey and a turkey breast..Not much was left!!


I bet not.  We would have 2 - 15 lb  turkeys for 25 folks...not enough to send home leftovers...lol. Lots of "eaters" in this crowd!  Glad you guys had a great time, that's what its all about.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 29, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> So, as is so often the case, it's just an excuse to stuff yourself? I wonder how many Americans can remember the origins of the tradition?


Oh I can tell you all about the first Thanksgiving we were taught this as schoolchildren, not that I was there, LOL! Oh and yes it’s a joyful time of thankfulness and overindulgence!


----------



## terry123 (Nov 29, 2019)

Its not so much about the food but all being together and giving thanks for our blessings. Daughter had to work until 2, they picked up a box from Lubys with the sides we liked and a turkey breast.  All cooked and very hot. I had sweet tea, milk and water for drinks.  Had a lovely time catching up with everybody's busy lives. Had a lot of left overs to take home. Good time was had by all!


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 29, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Aside from the Maple syrup and Pumpkin pie which I really dislike..I have  a variation of  all of those things ( Roast dinner) most sundays... and definitely at Christmas


I love the British tradition of having roast on Sunday, our family has  an English heritage and had the same tradition when I was a child, yummy!


----------



## Lara (Nov 30, 2019)

I decided this year to combine the holidays for Thanksmas since 3 of my 4 children live on the west coast now...they'll only have to fly once and not during the busiest time. So Thanksgiving/Christmas Dinner is yet to come.

However, my local daughter just couldn't let go of the traditional Thanksgiving Day so she, my future son-in-law, and their 2 dogs surprised me early in the morning to announce they were coming over to rake leaves, and do wiring for lights on my new deck he built for me, and some other home fix-its.

All the while we had the Macy's Day Parade on TV and caught some glimpses. I, of course had to dance along with a rapper in the parade and was doing all his moves so my daughter video-taped it and sent it to all the sibs. The 4 dogs were so excited and were in the video too...and my son-in-law jumped in dancing in the background.

It wasn't about food. In fact my daughter and I never ate anything. But I served 2 yummy roasted chicken sandwiches and pumpkin pie for my son-in-law.

My daughter said it was the best Thanksgiving she ever had lol.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I love the British tradition of having roast on Sunday, our family has  an English heritage and had the same tradition when I was a child, yummy!


Me too! 

*The Sunday Joint*
Hot on Sunday
Cold on Monday
Hashed on Tuesday
Minced on Wednesday
Curried on Thursday
Broth on Friday
Cottage pie Saturday


----------



## Liberty (Nov 30, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I love the British tradition of having roast on Sunday, our family has  an English heritage and had the same tradition when I was a child, yummy!


Funny you mention the pumpkin pie...think the very best pumpkin pie I ever had was only a bit better than the very worst pumpkin pie I ever had!


----------



## Lara (Nov 30, 2019)

Pumpkin pie is best when it's homemade with a flaky crust and NOT using "Pumpkin Spice". I use individual spices of ginger, cinnamon, ground cloves, and a touch of ground nutmeg...all fresh. And I make sure it's well cooked....nothing worse than a gushy filling. The eggs in it fluff it up a bit when cooked just right.


----------



## Lara (Nov 30, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> So, as is *so* *often* the case, [Thanksgiving] is just an excuse to stuff yourself? I wonder how many Americans can remember the origins of the tradition?


Seriously Rosemarie? I see that under your avatar it says you're from England. I hope you're not being as arrogant as it appears. Are you really *"so often" *accusing Americans of being too stupid and shallow to know or care what the meaning of Thanksgiving is since all we think is it's "just an excuse to stuff ourselves" and aren't grateful for God's blessings nor mindful enough to give a wit about our American history? That's rhetorical btw. I know the answer but just want you to think about it.

It's just a shame that your quote above was your response to one of our sweet members who posted what traditional dishes we Americans enjoy sharing with friends, family, and the needy...She said, "You would love it, roasted turkey, corn bread stuffing with sausage, mashed potatoes, lots of gravy, cranberry sauce, sweet potatoes...Try it you’ll love it!"

And you tried to make that into something ugly? I can't wait to hear your take on American's excuse for celebrating Christmas and then asking if we even know the meaning.

Sorry I have addressed this so boldly but your cynicism stepped on my Season's Joy


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2019)

Lara said:


> Pumpkin pie is best when it's homemade with a flaky crust and NOT using "Pumpkin Spice".


----------



## Liberty (Nov 30, 2019)

Lara said:


> Pumpkin pie is best when it's homemade with a flaky crust and NOT using "Pumpkin Spice". I use individual spices of ginger, cinnamon, ground cloves, and a touch of ground nutmeg...all fresh. And I make sure it's well cooked....nothing worse than a gushy filling. The eggs in it fluff it up a bit when cooked just right.


We were in the food manufacturing business and I made hundreds of pumpkin pies...vegan to full fat ones.  We posted recipes using our products and so forth. Made them with cream cheese, whipped cream, fresh ground spices, even added black pepper.  All were "ok", nothing to write home about. 

Now if you want to talk about something that makes all the difference in the world as to how you make it, its gingerbread.  The food editor of the old Gourmet mag auditioned for the job with the best tasting gingerbread I ever laid my lips on!


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

Lara said:


> Pumpkin pie is best when it's homemade with a flaky crust and NOT using "Pumpkin Spice". I use individual spices of ginger, cinnamon, ground cloves, and a touch of ground nutmeg...all fresh. And I make sure it's well cooked....nothing worse than a gushy filling. The eggs in it fluff it up a bit when cooked just right.



Recipe or link?  If not too complex, I will try to make it.  I like the store bought one but it seems to have an aftertaste, don't know if it's just me.


----------



## Lara (Nov 30, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Recipe or link?  If not too complex, I will try to make it.  I like the store bought one but it seems to have an aftertaste, don't know if it's just me.


I'll look for it. The filling is on the back of Libby's canned Pumpkin but be careful not to get the one with Pumpkin Spice already in it...that's probably what that aftertaste is that you described. The two cans are right next to each other and look very similar and both by Libby's. So read the label. I think the bad one is a little darker orange on the label. You'll need your own individual spices needed as listed in the recipe on the back. 

The crust is my grandmother's recipe. She owned a big old hunting lodge on Cranberry Lake in New York and pies were her specialty. 

Sometimes I opt for Costco's Pumpkin Pie for a large crowd (it's huge for only 5.95). It's delicious but I always take it home and sprinkle the top with ginger, cinnamon, ground cloves, and ground nutmeg. I just love those spices but it's probably too strong for most.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

Lara said:


> I'll look for it. The filling is on the back of Libby's canned Pumpkin but be careful not to get the one with Pumpkin Spice already in it...that's probably what that aftertaste is that you described. The two cans are right next to each other and look very similar and both by Libby's. So read the label. I think the bad one is a little darker orange on the label. You'll need your own individual spices needed as listed in the recipe on the back.
> 
> The crust is my grandmother's recipe. She owned a big old hunting lodge on Cranberry Lake in New York and pies were her specialty.
> 
> Sometimes I opt for Costco's Pumpkin Pie for a large crowd (it's huge for only 5.95). It's delicious but I always take it home and sprinkle the top with ginger, cinnamon, ground cloves, and ground nutmeg. I just love those spices but it's probably too strong for most.


I appreciate it if you find it.  I already have cinnamon and nutmeg, will need to get ginger and cloves (I seldom use the last two, can't skip them?)


----------



## Lara (Nov 30, 2019)

I only use nutmeg and cloves during the holiday season myself. You could skip the nutmeg for sure but the cinnamon is essential. The piecrust recipe is just like many but she made sure to use chilled water and she used Crisco instead of butter.

This year, when I make the crust, I'm going use *Miyoku's European style Vegan Butter*. It's* Plant Based* and tastes better. It also melts and and is just like butter in performance...actually better!

*Ingredients: *Organic Coconut Oil, Filtered Water, Organic Sunflower Oil, Organic Cashews, Organic Sunflower Lecithin, Sea Salt, Cultures.

I used this "Butter" this morning to fry my eggs. The eggs didn't stick to the pan and tasted better than ever before! 
I also used this "Butter" on toast and it was the best toast I ever had...and plant based!

*I'll be using this Plant-Based Butter for Thanksmas mashed potatoes and stuffing too!!*


----------



## terry123 (Nov 30, 2019)

Patti LaBelle makes and sells at Walmart a fab Sweet Potato Pie and a Pumpkin one. They are extra large and sell for around $5.88.  You can only get at Walmart and during holidays. However my daughter says at her Walmart's they carry her banana pudding and cherry cobbler. I don't get to Walmart much because of driving issues.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I already have cinnamon and nutmeg, will need to get ginger and cloves (I seldom use the last two, can't skip them?)



I would skip the cloves if I didn't have any handy.  Even if you get them, you'd have to only use a tiny bit of it, so you'd then have a lifetime supply  and no one misses the tiny bit of cloves if they aren't there.
Except maybe @Lara  who loves hers spicy!     

(But she could sprinkle her extra spices on top of her slice!   )

Myself, I now have to leave out the cinnamon too, and I put only tiny amounts of any of the spices that could irritate ,
but I still like it even while it is milder;  As long as you don't forget the essentials, it's good!   Honey OR molasses OR brown sugar...
And don't leave out the pumpkin!  
(Or squash)


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2019)

I just don't care for pumpkin pie. I like the smells of the spices and sometimes simmer a small pan of cloves and cinnamon on the stove for the fragrance but I can't get past tasting cinnamon and clove in a sweet dish.

To me, they belong with savory things like tomatoes, onions, garlic, rice, saffron, etc.

I do like nutmeg and ginger. Maybe just those two spices would do it for me. What if one used pecan halves on top, as for pecan pie but not as "sweet as a toothache"? Or would they sink? (I don't bake)

Could you use ground, toasted pecans or almonds or even walnuts in the crust?

Oh wait.....years ago, a friend made a pumpkin pie from those sugar pumpkins especially for pies, that her hub grew in their garden. She roasted chunks in the oven until they got all caramelized.

She and her sister were famous for their pie crusts for some reason and no, she didn't get every single "string" out of the pulp, but I have to say that pie was outstanding!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> but I have to say that pie was outstanding!



We believe you! 

With every additional line you wrote, it got more scrumptious and mouth-watering!


----------



## DaveA (Dec 1, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I just don't care for pumpkin pie.



If we were back in the days of the Puritans, I 'd consider having you banished from New England for that remark!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 30, 2019)

Ive been popping in and out of the forum since Christmas and expected a lull. When time petmits I like to see what's going on in the big wide cyber world and wonder what my invisible pals are doing when not calling in here


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 30, 2019)

RadishRose, I'm not a big fan of pumpkin pie, either, nor of mince pie  Not sure why, but I just do not care for them.  I used to eat a small piece of pumpkin pie to avoid hurting my grandma's feelings but  mince pie?  Just no.

But I used to make pumpkin pie for everybody else at Thanksgiving anyway.  Just because I don't like it doesn't mean they shouldn't enjoy it.


----------

